# Problem PJIRC java-applet



## ScyFoX (27. Sep 2005)

Hallo Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfe ich möchte das bei der Neu.html siehe Unten


```
<html>
<head>
<table border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="2">
<form action="AppletWithJS.html" method="post">
<tr><td>Nick*:</td><td><input type="text" size="40" name="nick"></td></tr>
<tr><td><input type="submit" value="Chatten">
</table>
</form>
```

Den wert der in 
	
	
	
	





```
<input type="text" size="40" name="nick"></td></tr>
```
 steht in die javahtml eintragen lassen unter nick aber ich weis nicht wie ??

Code ist Hier habs mal so Versucht aber das geht nicht ;/


```
<html>
<head>
<title>IRCApplet</title>
</head>
<body>
<h1>Test page for IRCApplet Class</h1><hr>
<applet code=IRCApplet.class archive="irc.jar,pixx.jar" width=640 height=400>
<param name="CABINETS" value="irc.cab,securedirc.cab,pixx.cab">

<param name="nick" value="$nick">
<param name="alternatenick" value="PSH-USER">
<param name="fullname" value="PSH-USER">
<param name="host" value="irc.POWERSHELLS-hosting.de">
<param name="gui" value="pixx">

</applet>

<hr></body>
</html>
```
Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine ;/ : Noch anfänger


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Sep 2005)

<html>
<head>
<table border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="2">
<form action="AppletWithJS.html" method="post" name="frm">
<tr><td>Nick*:</td><td><input type="text" size="40" name="nick"></td></tr>
<tr><td><input type="submit" value="Chatten">
</table>
</form>

so ungefähr müsste es gehen

<param name="nick" value="document.frm.nick.value"/>


----------



## ScyFoX (27. Sep 2005)

Mal sehen  obd Klappt


----------



## ScyFoX (27. Sep 2005)

Das Geht Nicht ;(( server meldet 

Method Not Allowed
The requested method POST is not allowed for the URL /pjirc/SimpleApplet.html.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.26 Server at www.powershells-hosting.de Port 80


----------



## Roar (27. Sep 2005)

was hatn das mit java zu tun? *verschoben*
2. geht das nur serverseitig -> php. wenn du eh keine posts machen darfst kannste das aber auch knicken :autsch:


----------

